# I need a rant...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Mods,

Okay i am gonna tell you how it is. 

Been on G&Ts for 3 hours. Now on a fabulous Argentinian red wine and in the mood. :twisted:

My wife works for BA so she has liberated a few 'two glass' bottles. :roll:

I'm pissed and in the mood for a rant, but I feel a bit sanitised because I know I'm on borrowed time with the mods. One word over what you'll accept and I'm dead meat. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Can I have a free rein? I'll go to bed later... :lol:

This government...  :twisted:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh cant wait for this... Why not post a good rant in the flame room? you'll be safe there.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> Oh cant wait for this... Why not post a good rant in the flame room? you'll be safe there.


Joe, my good American buddy... :-|

I'm too pissed now! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sackbound and stuffed with ibuprofen... x

Cheers bud

Rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Dam I was looking forward to this


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

manphibian said:


> :lol:


Yummy!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> :lol:


 been looking for somewhere to park my dick...I mean bike, bike not dick. Always get those two confused, was a nightmare when I entered the tour de france in 98. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Go for it nobody's looking


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Unlike most attention whores, you don't feel like you've been robbed looking at that one :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a win-win situation. Attention has been successfully sought, and attentionees have been satisfied.

Heck, that's what 90% of our news is. Celebrity attention whores and 90% of the populous seem to like it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> It's a win-win situation. Attention has been successfully sought, and attentionees have been satisfied.


  Everyone's a winner! If only all attention whores could pull this off.



Dash said:


> Heck, that's what 90% of our news is. Celebrity attention whores and 90% of the populous seem to like it.


Yeah :? I don't get it. Who gives a flying shit what Kerry's next move is? The number of times I see stuff on the news and think "THIS ISN'T NEWS" is unbelievable.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's what you get if you have to read the news twenty four hours a day and the only thing that's happened is somebody joked girls don't know the off-side rule, and the camera man think somebody is rather fit.

Which I'm not entirely sure should qualify as news either.

I suggest that news is limited to 30 minutes a day - including local. And weather. There is no need to specify news-paper restrictions as these are doing a good job of killing themselves off already.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yes that football sexism whatever-it-was. It's a WORLD news programme and are they seriously trying to tell us that the most important thing that happened in the world today is that some sportard has been fired?

The 30 minutes could be better filled by removing the "woman sees badger" local news. 

Anyone grabbed a copy of that supposedly higher-brow celebritard-free paper, "i" yet?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rich i can only assume the red wine and ibuprofen took there toll m8..........or ure DEAD. hope not as ure a fun loving fella that speaks the truth and off the hip. (slaps left cheek.......wakey wakey) (slaps right cheek.....ya lazy git)
gazz


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> rich i can only assume the red wine and ibuprofen took there toll m8..........or ure DEAD. hope not as ure a fun loving fella that speaks the truth and off the hip. (slaps left cheek.......wakey wakey) (slaps right cheek.....ya lazy git)
> gazz


Gazz, I'm shackled. :?

I have to be a good boy. Boring as it is... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > rich i can only assume the red wine and ibuprofen took there toll m8..........or ure DEAD. hope not as ure a fun loving fella that speaks the truth and off the hip. (slaps left cheek.......wakey wakey) (slaps right cheek.....ya lazy git)
> ...


i hear ya fella.......least u never been banned he he


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

gazzer1964 said:


> ...least u never been banned he he


Spot the new boy, lol :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > ...least u never been banned he he
> ...


pipes turned up today and cash price     thanks for that nick........ maybe newbie but beware i'll be posting past u in six months lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > ...least u never been banned he he
> ...


Still wet behind the ears! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> maybe newbie but beware i'll be posting past u in six months lol


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

manphibian said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > maybe newbie but beware i'll be posting past u in six months lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gaz it looks like Luke has got your number biiiatch :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Gaz it looks like Luke has got your number biiiatch :lol:


Errr, is gazzer1964 a real person??? I assumed he was just a Turing test...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Turing candidate, surely?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> Turing candidate, surely?


No.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thats why i love this forum...........its full of weird fuckers that post completely off the head pics and weird statments.
keep taking the dopamine fellas lol....................biatch charlie?? u turned black me owld m8 lol


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Turing candidate, surely?
> ...


Oh.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dash said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


HAHA I read that that they were turning 'candida' ! DOH! :lol: :lol: :lol: I read too fast :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

